# Luxury Recreational Vehicles



## FastTrax (Oct 23, 2020)

www.generalrv.com

www.northtrailrv.com

www.loveproperty.com/galleries/62456/millionaire-motorhomes-the-worlds-most-expensive-rvs?page=1

www.insider.com/luxury-rvs-mobile-homes-2018-6

www.rvshare.com/blog/rv-classes/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recreational_vehicle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_recreational_vehicles

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_recreational_vehicle_manufacturers

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recreational_vehicle_terms


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

Now THAT'S my kind of travelling! LOL!

The ultra-modern design (fifth down from the top) is out of this world!

Being able to camp-out like that would be a holiday in itself.

Which setup is your favourite, Fast?


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 23, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now THAT'S my kind of travelling! LOL!
> 
> The ultra-modern design (fifth down from the top) is out of this world!
> 
> ...



When I relocated here to the appendix of America I was seriously pondering that until I found out that I'd have to empty the commode and that definitely was a deal breaker. I mean seriously I must be the laziest man on Earth but I mean seriously is that so wrong?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> When I relocated here to the appendix of America I was seriously pondering that until I found out that I'd have to empty the commode and that definitely was a deal breaker. I mean seriously I must be the laziest man on Earth but I mean seriously is that so wrong?


ROFLMAO!

Because you are you, Fast, I'm on your side on that one.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2020)

Those are all beautiful, but just a bit out of my price range. (Well more than just a bit.)


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Those are all beautiful, but just a bit out of my price range. (Well more than just a bit.)



They are WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY out of my price range. I do think the garage option is a worthwhile convenience which eliminates towing your car. The helicopter option just seems wasteful. I say if one could afford that just stay in high end hotels and get taken around by limo and fly FBO charter. I wouldn't know but to be rich must be heady but to be wealthy must be stratospheric.


----------

